
Debugging Lisp Part 1: Recompilation (2015) - tosh
http://malisper.me/debugging-lisp-part-1-recompilation/
======
eatonphil
Is this really all I needed to start getting better error messages? (declaim
(optimize (debug 3))) I'd come to the point after a project or two where I
gave up thinking there's just no way to get good error messages on basic
syntax errors in generic SLIME usage.

~~~
junke
I use (sb-ext:restrict-compiler-policy 'debug 3) in my ~/.sbclrc file to
ensure debug is always at least 3.

------
lervag
Discussion from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9849776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9849776)

